# Flying Sub Exterior Plan



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay, I think I've nuked enough attachments in other thread that I'll have room to post these. They are 1/24 scale plans for the exterior of the Flying Sub, to go with the Seaview and Chariot plans I posted on the SF Modeling thread. .


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Of course the Seaview's were based on and the others are scans of the original Fox blueprints. That does not necessarity mean they are "accurate". There could have been changes between the time these prints were drawn and the finished miniatures don't have to match the plans the prop dep't was supplied with anyway. The only way we could get accurate plans for the miniatures would be if someone had access to the actual miniatures.
I'm both an Irwin Allen and Trek fan. Mis-spent youth. But I notice a huge difference between Trek and Allen fans. Maybe because Trek got models right away, and Paramount was serious about owning rights, whenever a Trek fan comes in contact with information, color chips, miniatures, measurements, photos - they didn't lay claim to the info and that stuff usually got shared big time. There are a couple of hold-outs, people who claim to have a complete color photo mapping of a miniature or something, and they'd share it but they promised not to, but after years of listening to their gab, you eventually realize it's all a crock o crap. They got nothin'. The people who really do, they share.
Irwin Allen stuff, it's different. Various miniatures passed have through zillions of hands, have been measured, studied, contoured, bought, sold, are in someone's possession as we speak, and somehow it's like all these people OWN what they know and they ain't gonna share it with nobody. It's really disheartening.
So until someone puts major doses of laxative into the water system, these crummy drawings are about as close as we'll ever get to reference material for our favorite Irwin Allen subjects. I just wish someone would say of some of the stuff I've posted, no that's wrong, this is the real measurement, this is a photo of that, the color it was painted was, etc, etc. That would be like... SHARING!!! 
By the way, how do you edit old posts? I've used 4.9 something of my attachment allotment, but I can't seem to go back more than 10 pages in my previous posts and find and nuke probably 4 mb of old stuff. I've got other Fox blueprints I'd love to post.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I never realized there was a post allotment!

Maybe using something like photobucket would be a better idea?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, there is, and I've filled my quota. I think I'll just become a new member under one of my other e-mail addresses and continue from there.
And, as far as my rant about how hard it is to get Allen reference material - well, it is! - but one great source of info that I have to mention is David Merriman's build of the Seaview on the Cultman site. Even if you're not going to use all of his techniques (this time), it is the single best how-to modeling article I've ever read (that's in 30 years of modeling!). And of course it has some great Seaview tips. Also the incomplete FS1 article is essential. 
If only the reference material he mentions were available somewhere...
Edit: Oh, crap, I lost the last page somewhere. Here it is. Sorry about that.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Many a copious thanks are in order here, Starseeker!

I concur with all you have said and do my best to post what I can, where I can (without getting sued, of course).

Sayyyyy...

you wouldn't happen to have the interior FS1 plans, would you? I got a copy off eBay a while ago and after a little clean up it was great, however they were an earlier concept set (although still pretty close to the final version) and didn't include any "Detail" pages, specifically the reactor wall.

If you've got them and could post them... well, you'd come as close to sainthood as is possible in this genre.

Many thanks again,

Fiver


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry, just the exterior.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for posting this stuff Starseeker!

This Irwin Allen fan really appreciates it.:thumbsup:

Check out the blueprints of the Flying Sub and compare it with the old Aurora Flying Sub kit....

It's pretty darn close!!

Having said that however, Fox Changed, Or I should say whoever actually built the Miniature Changed some things from the Blueprints. The Hatches on the upper and lower docking ring for example....

Still this stuff is great and I think it's pretty cool of Starseeker to share it with us!

Regards,
BP


----------

